# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  خبر شين تاني - أكرم خارج حسابات السبت

## ود الحلة

*بعد اصابته بتمزق فى اربطة الانكل تاكيد غياب اكرم الهادي عن مباراة  الترجي


قابل الطبيب نهار اليوم الاربعاء وتاكدت اصابته بتمزق فى انكل  القدم  واعطي راحة لثلاث اسابيع 
 الحارس محمد كمال مصاب بكسر فى اصبع يده اليسري ورغم ذلك يشارك للنقص فى  حراسة المرمي

 المريخ معيون 
 فى حاجة بتحصل فى المريخ غير معروفة  ... كل يوم يصاب لاعب فى مباراة او  تمرين 

 حتى بلغ عد المصابين  منذ شهر مارس حتى الان  10  لاعب بالتمام والكمال 
 1- ايداهو رحل 
 2- حافظ اصيب بكسور فى وجهه فى مباراة سان جورج
 3- طمبل اصيب فى ركبته فى تمرين
 4- كلتشي اصيب بتمزق فى الركبة فى سقوط عادي فى مباراة الاهلي
 5- عبد الحميد السعودي مصاب بتمزق فى العضلة الخلفية فى مباراة الموردة
 6- محمد كمال اصيب بكسر فى اصبع يده منذ مباراة الغزالة الاولي 
 7- الشغيل مصاب بتمزق فى الركبة منذ  وقت طويل
 8-سعيد السعودي اصيب بكسر فى انفه فى مباراة الترجي الاولي
 9- علاء  الدين لاعب المراحل السنية اصيب بشد عضلي فى تمرين
 10- اكرم اصيب بتمزق فى انكله فى مباراة الانتاج الحربي
  =======
منقوووووووووووووووول


من كورة سودانية - العضو شيبا

اللهم لا اعتراض في حكمك


*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* ان ينصركم الله فلاغالب لكم 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله كريم 




باذن الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الواحد يقول الحمد لله..
*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمد لله علي مااراد الله 
لكن البيحصل دا ماطبيعي
لازم ننزل  شعار مريخنا مصان بالقران
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*في اتصال هاتفي مع نجم المريخ اكرم الهادي سليم اكد حقيقة اصابته بتمزق في الاربطة وغيابه عن مباراة الترجي
لك الله يا مريخ

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*قال تعالى :الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.
                                                                      صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*بالجد البحصل دة ما ممكن يكون طبيعي
نؤمن بالقضاء والقدر لكن 10 لاعبين اساسيين في ظرف شهر كتيرة شديد

*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

البيحصل ده غير طبيعى  نسال الله العفو والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ان كان هناك من يشتغل بالمريخ فاشغله فى نفسه
اللهم احمى المريخ ولاعبى المريخ 
قل هو الله احد
قل اعوذ برب الفلق
قل اعوذ برب الناس
*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*اللهم انصر المريخ

ويارب البقية يكونوا على قدر المسؤلية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ان كان هناك من يشتغل بالمريخ فاشغله فى نفسه
اللهم احمى المريخ ولاعبى المريخ 
قل هو الله احد
قل اعوذ برب الفلق
قل اعوذ برب الناس



اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* إتفق معكم فى  أن  الذى  يحصل  غير طبيعى 0

ان  ينصركم  الله فلا غالب لكم 0

 حتى  ولو  بمصطفى  حارس  السنيه  يجب أن نكافح 

 وما  التوفيق  إلا  من عند الله 0
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا بالجد بعد الموضوع فيو إن
الحمد لله على كل حال
هناك شئ هناك شئ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

* لاحولا ولاقوة الا بالله
والله كل يوم بيمر بصاب لاعب انا لي اسبوع مابقرأ لي جريدة عشان الاخبار البتسد النفس دي
يارب ياكريم تنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لنا الله
اللهم انت ربنا فألطف بنا
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قبل مباراة الانتاج الحربي رديت في احد البوستات ونبهت الى مخاطرها التي تتمثل في الاصابات
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...قدر الله وما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

* لن يصيبنا الا ماكتب الله لنا هو مولانا وعليه فاليتوكل المتوكلون
اللهم يا كاشف الهم والغم اكشف عنا همنا وانصرنا على من يتربص بنا لا اله انت
سبحانك  نعم المولى ونعم النصير
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
اللهم انصر الزعيم على المرجفين والتنجيم
اللهم عليك باعدائهم من الجلافيط المؤزيين

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*كتبت بوست في هذا المنتدي وكورة سودانية بمنتديات كوورة طالبت فيه بالاستفادة من الاذاعة الداخلية للاستاد وتشغيل سورتي البقرة وآل عمران صباح كل جمعه ولكن ... الحمدلله علي كل حاااااااااااااال .... وما النصر إلامن عند الله ..
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*وما النصر الا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ماقلنا ليكم
كلمو لينا الجماعه ديل
يدونى فنائل المريخ
وانطبل فى غرفه ثلاث ليالى
وباذن الله
كل شى يرجع فى محلو
*

----------

